

FedEx Refuses to Ship a Digital Mill That Can Make Untraceable Guns - maxerickson
http://www.wired.com/2015/02/fedex-mill-untraceable-firearms/

======
maxerickson
More discussion happened here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9109276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9109276)

------
DamnYuppie
Interesting thing is any number of machines, mills mostly, can be used to
create AR-15 lowers.

Also there is no federal law, that I am aware of, prohibiting you from
manufacturing your own firearm. You simply can not sell it or give it away.
Please note this doesn't mean there are not state laws that prohibit this, CA
is the prime example.

